# cdce/ ue/ Android/ Dell XPS 15/ wireless



## TzunTzai (Apr 3, 2022)

I've been gone too long. Didn't even know this was a thing!

cdce -- USB Communication Device Class Ethernet (CDC ECM/NCM) driver

```
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 3e:16:6d:30:a8:79
```

Android tethering via cdce. Connect to any wireless network via Android and tether to my laptop via cable. Amazing! This pretty much solved all my FreeBSD wireless problems! And its been around for a while as well... What have I been doing with me life 

Glad to be back on FreeBSD 100%

I know I'm late to this party, but for anyone with an Android looking to get their FreebSD laptop online quick and easy:

1. Edit /etc/rc.conf to include the following:

```
ifconfig_ue0="SYNCDHCP"
```
2. Connect to any wireless network via Android
3. Plug your Android into your laptop

dmesg:

```
cdce0 on uhub0
cdce0: <CDC Network Control Model (NCM)> on usbus0
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 3e:16:6d:30:a8:79
```


----------



## tingo (Apr 8, 2022)

Android tethering is also very useful when installing a new FreeBSD machine where network options (wired, wireless) isn't working during the install.


----------



## zwzw (May 15, 2022)

Kaios experience:
Freebsd live or installed (e.g. GhostBSD 22.01.12 live or Freebsd 13 installed)
Energizer E280S, Kaios 2.5.3.2

USB Internet sharing with E280S (4G, 5÷10 MB/s)
1. connect E280S via usb
2. set phone: settings> network & connectivity: internet sharing> usb tethering: on
3. freebsd console: #bsdconfig > Networking Management > Network Interfaces > ue0 (unknown) > DHCP enabled (enter or twice) > sets ipaddr: 192.... and netmask: 255.... > save & exit

ready.

Probably works with other Kaios devices too.
Sincerely Yours


----------

